# Sr20 swap



## Hayden_240 (Dec 10, 2009)

What do I need if I buy the engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should purchase the entire front clip which includes all the accessories.


----------



## Hayden_240 (Dec 10, 2009)

The one I'm looking at says it comes with everything. Including a tranny and ac compressor. Should it hook up right, or do I need any connectors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The SR20 will bolt up with no problem. However the SR engine wiring harness needs to be adopted to the KA harness. Here's how:


----------

